
A 10-Way Linux Distribution Battle to Kick Off 2016 - e15ctr0n
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=10-way-2016&num=1
======
DrScump
An unnecessarily hard read because of the obnoxious commercialization - it's
split across 6 pages, _each of which hits 8-9 external tracking sites_.

------
kiloreux
With all these linux distros in the market now, I doubt that any new distro
could have any attraction or any effect without having something exclusive to
offer.

------
chmielewski
...aaaand LinuxBBQ wins by a landsliiiide! The crowd goes wiiiild!

